# Bad brake pressure regulating valve???



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well long story short i was driving one day and went to stop and the brake pedal went to the floor. luckily i didn't hit anyone or anything. Since then my brother and i have put all new brakes on. After we finshed putting them on we bled them only to have the pedal go to the floor again. I noticed what appeared to be the brake pressure regulating valve was leaking a very small amount of brake fluid. It was leaking right on the nut. as shown in the picture. Would this cause us problems with air in the brake lines? If so is there anyway to tighten it up?


----------



## hodge. (Aug 29, 2008)

i have the same issue but seems intermittent. they will work fine 90% of the time but the odd time the pedal will go to the floor but will still stop fine. havent had a chance to look into it yet tho


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Bad brake pressure regulating valve??? (redskinsboy326)*

scary feeling not being able to stop


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

redskinsboy326 you may be correct in thinking it's the proportioning valve. I thought my proportioning valve was my problem since we messed with it when we changed the rear axle bushings. My master cylinder is the real problem.


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (relmonte)*

i dont know if this has anything to do with it or not but we bled the brakes without the weight off the car being on it. i think i read somewhere that the weight of the car has to be on it???


----------



## BUCKHUSKY (Apr 8, 2004)

Not to be rude but save us all and update car by 10 years. To have a intermitent brake failer is no joke to anyone.


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (BUCKHUSKY)*

i haven't been driving it chief. 


_Modified by redskinsboy326 at 6:33 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## redskinsboy326 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Bad brake pressure regulating valve??? (redskinsboy326)*

anyone got any tips on getting this ****er off?


----------

